

Oracle reportedly wields audits, license disputes to push cloud agenda - walterbell
http://fortune.com/2015/07/10/oracle-sales-cloud-hard/

======
jmnicolas
A "Mysql success specialist"* called me at work last week to see if there was
any money to be made of us. I told her that Oracle had such a bad reputation
that I would not touch their products even if they were offered for free
(sadly we still have 2 legacy Oracle databases we have to put up with). This
article reinforces my conviction that Oracle should be avoided at all cost.
The worst for them is that it's not the quality of their products that suck,
it's their salesmanship tactics !

* I kid you not, that is her title !

